# Strong tug toy?



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I've been looking for a durable tug toy that Cain won't demolish within a week. He is a 80+ lb Cane Corso / American Bulldog mix, and isn't to fond of fetching, but loves to tug. Has anyone has success with any one toy that may last for a while?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Depends on how comfortable you are holding toys near his mouth while tugging...I REALLY like the huge Tire biters, they are VERY durable. I have three around the house with my dogs who go through kong balls in about a week. :|


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

My favorite is the simple knotted rope toys - the ones with a not at each end - 

Never leave your dog alone with them as they end up shredded but to play tug with they are great. (this also means me and the pup have a "special" toy that she really wants to play with and is not freely available)


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

eternalstudent said:


> My favorite is the simple knotted rope toys - the ones with a not at each end -
> 
> Never leave your dog alone with them as they end up shredded but to play tug with they are great. (this also means me and the pup have a "special" toy that she really wants to play with and is not freely available)


thats what duke's kong frisbee is - it's strong enough for when we're playing frisbee, but i learned the hard way that it is NOT strong enough when left out and he uses it as a chew toy haha. I got another and this one is stored out of his reach


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

We use tug rolls that have handles on the sides - they are made out of leather or bite suit material and so far have survived my maligators  I order them online though you can't usually find them in a pet store.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Both these sites have some good ones.

Dog training supplies - Dog toys & leashes for interactive, agility and motivational dog training.
Police K9 Military K9 Working Dog Equipment - Tugs & training toys
I have ordered from the first one. The shipping was free and I had it in a few days.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Depends on how comfortable you are holding toys near his mouth while tugging...I REALLY like the huge Tire biters, they are VERY durable. I have three around the house with my dogs who go through kong balls in about a week. :|


my pug can bite the head off of a kong...what's up with kong? i thought they were so durable...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> my pug can bite the head off of a kong...what's up with kong? i thought they were so durable...


Goughnuts are win if they like rubber stuff Re, replacement for life :wink:

For tugs... I like the ropes, and the ones that Jenv linked they are quite durable... but like Kelly said... how close do you want your hands to his mouth? does he redirect when he gets to excited? does he fix his grip or does he re grip often?

I've gotten punctures on my hands from playing rough tug with Mine, and we started working on his redirection and re gripping which is what caused me problems in the past. so it's something to think about when choosing one. I prefer my hands about a foot away from his mouth at any given time when playing tug with him now :lol:


EDIT: I completely forgot about telling you about making a spring pole or a flirt pole which may be a ton of fun for your pup!!!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Tobi said:


> Goughnuts are win if they like rubber stuff Re, replacement for life :wink:
> 
> For tugs... I like the ropes, and the ones that Jenv linked they are quite durable... but like Kelly said... how close do you want your hands to his mouth? does he redirect when he gets to excited? does he fix his grip or does he re grip often?
> 
> I've gotten punctures on my hands from playing rough tug with Mine, and we started working on his redirection and re gripping which is what caused me problems in the past. so it's something to think about when choosing one. *I prefer my hands about a foot away from his mouth at any given time when playing tug with him now* :lol:


I know the pain LOL

Having said that I have managed to get Becka to know not to bite my fingers - took a while - but her favourite toy for a long time was a 6 inch rope toy. This was her fav when she weighed in at 80 + lbs 

Last knight we were playing in the pitch black with a branch she bit my hand and immediately let go and waited till I was ready to play again. Fist time I have had the training tested in real time and to be honest I was one happy bunny


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Tobi said:


> I've gotten punctures on my hands from playing rough tug with Mine, and we started working on his redirection and re gripping which is what caused me problems in the past. so it's something to think about when choosing one. I prefer my hands about a foot away from his mouth at any given time when playing tug with him now :lol:
> 
> EDIT: I completely forgot about telling you about making a spring pole or a flirt pole which may be a ton of fun for your pup!!!




I wear gloves to protect my hands, aside from biting, the rope burn is not pleasant when they are super hard tuggers! LOL

Flirt/spring poles are awesome too.


----------

